# free2play ?



## Neikon (22. September 2010)

hi leute, ich hab jetzt HDR auch installiert, und mir nen account bei codemasters gemacht, aber da steht jetzt spielkaufen, ich dacht man kann es so spielen ? 
wenn ich meine account daten im client, eingebe kommt halt nur username/password incorrect hm, kann evtl. jemand helfen wie das jetzt genau funzt ?

mfg


----------



## elisia (22. September 2010)

EUROPÄISCHER START VON DER HERR DER RINGE ONLINE FREE-TO-PLAY VERSCHOBEN09-Sep-2010Codemasters Online gibt heute bekannt, dass der Start des Der Herr der Ringe Online: Free to Play-Shops und das neueste Inhaltsupdate Buch 2: Der Ritt der Grauen Schar in Europa später als erwartet eingeführt werden.

"Wir sind mit der Leistung des Spiels äußerst zufrieden und wir freuen uns sehr über die Reaktion unserer Spieler hinsichtlich Free-to-Play", sagt Mike Rowland, Produzent von HdRO. "Aufgrund der Komplexität und der Herausforderungen, denen wir bei der Vorbereitung des neuen Shops und seiner Implementierung in unsere Infrastruktur begegnet sind, finden wir jedoch, dass noch mehr Zeit benötigt wird, um den hohen Qualitätsstandard beizubehalten, an den unsere Spieler mit Recht gewöhnt sind. Darum haben wir beschlossen, den Start zu verschieben. Wir wollen sicherstellen, dass wir den erwarteten immensen Zuwachs an Spielern tragen und allen ein unvergleichliches Free-to-Play-Erlebnis bieten können."

Besucht www.lotro-europe.com für weitere Informationen über Free-to-Play 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Auf Deutsch heist das  im moment ist es noch nicht Free to Play in europa, eventuell ende des monats, aber es gibt keine  Aussagen zu einem Datum. Du kannst aber die 14 tage testversion spielen aber, damit du dich keinen illussionen hingibst so wirklich Free to Play is das nicht.Schatten von Angmar sind zugänglich das grundspiel für alles weitere darfst du Zahlen im Shop. 

zu empfehlen http://www.amazon.de...85146348&sr=8-4


----------



## masopp (22. September 2010)

leider ist das noch kein free play erst am 1.10.   oder auch später aber die Wiedersehens Woche müsste doch gehen ? P.S. alos bei mir gehst das spiel habe kein abo =) hast wohl was falsch gemacht


----------



## Telkir (22. September 2010)

masopp schrieb:


> leider ist das noch kein free play erst am 1.10.   oder auch später aber die Wiedersehens Woche müsste doch gehen ? P.S. alos bei mir gehst das spiel habe kein abo =) hast wohl was falsch gemacht


Kurze Antwort:
1. Neue Accounts haben logischerweise keine Wiedersehenswoche.
2. Der 1.10. (oder später) ist reine Spekulation.


----------



## Sin (22. September 2010)

Gehen die Wiedersehenswochen eigentlich solange bis das Spiel F2P wird?


----------



## Vetaro (22. September 2010)

Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass alle bestehenden Accounts bis zum beginn von F2P die Wiedersehenswoche haben werden. Es würde sonst überhaupt keinen Sinn machen.

Und dass dein Passwort falsch angenommen wird, Neikon, hat nichts mit dem zustand deines Accounts zu tun. Das heisst, wenn dein Account nicht spielbar wäre, stünde da "deine zeit ist abgelaufen blabla" , nicht "falsches passwort". 	Falls du das Passwort-Problem lösen kannst, kann ich nicht ausschließen, dass du das spiel starten kannst.


----------



## Tomborn (22. September 2010)

Neikon, es scheint dein erster Versuch bei Lotro zu sein. Um vorerst frei spielen zu können, musst du die 14 Tage Trial nutzen.


----------



## Neikon (22. September 2010)

ok, danke 

brauch ich für die 14tage trail. 

nen neuen client ? ich habe mir den highres 10gb client gesaugt.
und wenn ich meine trail daten eingebe steht da das es net funzt


----------



## Vetaro (22. September 2010)

Nein, dein client hat mit deinem account nichts zu tun. Ähnlich wie du, wenn du einen führerschein machst, nicht alle autos der familie wegschmeißen und ein neues kaufen musst.

Wenn du uns nur "das geht nicht" sagst, aber nicht, was der fehler genau ist, können wir dir natürlich auch nur schwer helfen. Du kannst dich im zweifelsfall aber mal bei dem account-support bei codemasters.com/cog (unten) melden, die schreiben dir normalerweise in spätestens 4 stunden eine lösung. Und selbst wenn sie dich an einen anderen typi weiterleiten müssen, können sie dir möglicherweise die bereits verschwendete spielzeit gutschreiben.


----------



## Knurrbauch (22. September 2010)

mmh, Spekulatius. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (22. September 2010)

Inwieweit wird HDRO denn F2P? Ensteht dabei denn ein grosser Kaufdruck?


----------



## Vetaro (22. September 2010)

Die werbeleute von turbine haben es mal so formuliert: Kostenlos heisst KOSTENLOS!
Ich habe es daraufhin so formuliert: Kostenlos heisst bessere Testversion

Das Spiel erzeugt keinen "zwang" - d.H. du wirst *nicht *auf viel zu schweren content losgelassen für den du dann was kaufen musst, um ihn zu schaffen.
 Statt dessen hast du halt (wie die gesamtübersicht ja bereits erwähnt) nur bis level 20 Quests. Wenn du dann das gefühl hast, dass es dir gefällt, kannste ja einfach ein Abo abschließen - ansonsten hattest du einige Stunden kostenlose Unterhaltung.

Wenn du aber eh nicht so viel content sehen willst, sondern mehr mit leuten reden (weil du z.B. rollenspieler bist) wird es dir wahrscheinlich gefallen.


----------



## Thoor (22. September 2010)

Also kann man weiterhin ganz normal Abos lösen? Wieviel kostet denn das VIP Packet?


----------



## Vetaro (22. September 2010)

Du möchsest vielleicht doch mal die Gesamtübersicht lesen, Punkte 2.2 und 5.5.

VIP ist exakt das gleiche wie bisher ein normales Abo. Es kostet das gleiche und du bekommst die gleichen Inhalte (alle).


----------



## Thoor (22. September 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Du möchsest vielleicht doch mal die Gesamtübersicht lesen, Punkte 2.2 und 5.5.
> 
> VIP ist exakt das gleiche wie bisher ein normales Abo. Es kostet das gleiche und du bekommst die gleichen Inhalte (alle).



Warum verlinkst du in der Gesamtübersicht ein Rockband Video o.O

Ich meinte mit VIP Paket diess Teil bei dem man geld zahlt und dafür immer mit vollen Inhalten spielen kann...


----------



## Neikon (22. September 2010)

hier der fehler jungs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie gesagt, ich habe die 10gb version von hdro


----------



## Knurrbauch (22. September 2010)

Oida, das ist der US-Client... solltest auch den richtigen nehmen, sonst wird das nie was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (22. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Warum verlinkst du in der Gesamtübersicht ein Rockband Video o.O
> 
> Ich meinte mit VIP Paket diess Teil bei dem man geld zahlt und dafür immer mit vollen Inhalten spielen kann...



Weil ich in letzter zeit probleme damit habe, dass die korrekten links nicht in die ablage gespeichert werden. Habe es korrigiert, und hier nochmal der echte link. http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/133076-faq-gesamtubersicht-hdro/


----------



## Neikon (22. September 2010)

wo genau bekomm ich den EU Client, der von der homepage ladet nur mit 200kb, das dauert 10h ;(


----------



## DrDiode (23. September 2010)

Also! Ich hatte mir in der Wiedersehenswoche von HDRO einen Account aufgemacht und seit dem es "free to play" sein sollte ist auch der Probeaccount wieder aktiv.

Bin im MOment Level 32ig...

Verrate mir wer was da los iss ;-)


----------



## faceman8 (23. September 2010)

Du hast nen US-Client. Erstell dir einfach auf turbine.com nen Account. In den US ist das Spiel schon Free2Play und du kannst in aller Ruhe testen und brauchst keinen neuen Client ziehen. Dann gehst du auf den Server Landroval, gibts im Channel "/joinchannel germany" ein und fragst nach der deutschen Sippe. Schon hast du LOTRO Free2Play und dt. Support in Form der dt. Sippe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du doch den EU-Client ziehst und nen 14-Tage Trial Key haben möchtest (kostenlos natürlich), schick mir ne PN. Ich hab noch ca. 30 Stück hier rumfliegen!


----------



## MelvinSmiley (24. September 2010)

DrDiode schrieb:


> Also! Ich hatte mir in der Wiedersehenswoche von HDRO einen Account aufgemacht und seit dem es "free to play" sein sollte ist auch der Probeaccount wieder aktiv.
> 
> Bin im MOment Level 32ig...
> 
> Verrate mir wer was da los iss ;-)



Zweiunddreissigig.


----------



## Norei (24. September 2010)

MelvinSmiley schrieb:


> Zweiunddreissigig.



Passt zu einundelfzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elisia (24. September 2010)

DrDiode schrieb:


> Also! Ich hatte mir in der Wiedersehenswoche von HDRO einen Account aufgemacht und seit dem es "free to play" sein sollte ist auch der Probeaccount wieder aktiv.
> 
> Bin im MOment Level 32ig...
> 
> Verrate mir wer was da los iss ;-)



Ganz einfach im moment ist es die ganze zeit wiedersehenswoche weil der start des free to play verschoben wurde so einfach is das.


----------



## Astrakiller (24. September 2010)

elisia schrieb:


> Ganz einfach im moment ist es die ganze zeit wiedersehenswoche weil der start des free to play verschoben wurde so einfach is das.



This! Und die wiedersehenswoche bleibt wohl auch bis es F2P wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edkart (27. September 2010)

Ich sehe gerade, die Wiedersehenswoche ist vorbei. kann mich nicht mehr einloggen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt noch keine weiteren Informationen, wann es endlich Free2Play wird?


----------



## EisblockError (29. September 2010)

naja, es dürfte jetzt nicht soooo schwer sein noch 4 tage zu warten bis es f2p wird :/


----------



## hockomat (29. September 2010)

1 wiedersehns woche vorbei 
2.neue acc nix wiedersehns woche was willst denn da wiedersehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. mit free to play wirds eh nix da du ab dem 2 gebiet die quest packs kaufen musst also lieber im monat 12 euro weiter investieren und alles inclusive haben wie vorher auch
4.nen game f2p zu nennen wo man die quests kaufen muss weil man sonst nicht weiter lvln kann ausser grinden aber das in hdro zu machen omg ne danke finde ich eh bisl krass ich meine solche spiele finanzieren sich ja über nen item shop was ich noch schlimmer als monatliche gebühren finde vorallem in unserer heutigen konsum gesellschaft wo leute mal muttis creditkarte nehmen und mal eben 1000euro in nem mmo verballern alles schon gesehn ,gehört also wirklich zahl lieber monatlich 12eu haste mehr von als immerwieder irgendwelche quest paks kaufen zu müssen etc


----------



## Vetaro (29. September 2010)

hockomat schrieb:
			
		

> nen game f2p zu nennen wo man die quests kaufen muss weil [...]



Oh, daran hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht!


----------



## Gecko Dream (29. September 2010)

hockomat schrieb:


> ... also lieber im monat 12 euro weiter investieren und alles inclusive haben wie vorher auch




Oder lieber eine 60 Tage Gamecard für rund 16€! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AKW_VIP3R (29. September 2010)

Ich sehe die ganze Sache wie folgt:

Turbine hat die Lizenz bis ende Oktober gekündigt oder nicht Verlängert. 
Deswegen hat CM schnell die WW abgesetzt und schweigt zu allem und lässt noch schnell bis ende Oktober Geld in die Tasche wandern. An Technische Probleme liegt es 100% nicht weil darüber gibt es keinen Grund zu schweigen und in den USA läuft es schon eine Zeit ohne Probleme.
Das Problem ist das Turbine zu dem Thema auch nichts sagen darf weil solange die Lizenz bei CM in Europa ist wäre das von Turbine Rufschädigung und CM könnte Turbine verklagen. Codemasters kann der Ruf so oder so egal sein und schweigen weil sie die EU Kunden so oder so los sind und wenn sie jetzt schon mit so einer Info kommen würde, dann würden viele einen Account in den USA eröffnen und jetzt schon CM den Rücken kehren 

1. Warum wird so sehr geschwiegen?
2. Warum wurde die Wiedersehens Woche von heute auf morgen ohne Ankündigung abgesetzt?
3. Wenn es wirklich nur technische Probleme sind, warum wird immer nur alle paar Tage geschrieben das man nichts sagen kann/darf?

In meinen Augen ist da mehr außer ein Technisches Problem.


----------



## Vetaro (29. September 2010)

In diesen Zusammenhang, den "wenn da nichts wäre, warum passiert dann _das hier_", gehört übrigens auch dieser Beitrag hier.


----------



## Norei (29. September 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> In diesen Zusammenhang, den "wenn da nichts wäre, warum passiert dann _das hier_", gehört übrigens auch dieser Beitrag hier.


Maneki meinte, das ist ein lange vorbereites Projekt zwecks Harmonisierung der Seiten. Alles andere darf sie nicht sagen, ebenso darf sie nicht sagen, wann sie etwas sagen darf und ob sie jemals wieder etwas sagen darf. 
Und selbst wenn es ein lange vorbereitetes Projekt ist, muss man sich fragen, ob Turbine dabei nicht einen Hintergedanken hatte.

Für mich steht fest, DASS sich CM und Turbine da gerade um viel Geld streiten. Und egal was passiert, wir Spieler sind die, deren Interessen am wenigsten berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## Montoliou (29. September 2010)

Hallo Norei,



> Für mich steht fest, DASS sich CM und Turbine da gerade um viel Geld streiten. Und egal was passiert, wir Spieler sind die, deren Interessen am wenigsten berücksichtigt werden.


Ich glaube das kann man nicht voneinander trennen. Denn wenn, egal wer, nicht genug Geld mit HDRO verdient wird. Und mit genug meine ich ein risikoadjustierte Nachsteuerrendite, die über dem 3-Monats-Euribor liegt, dann wird das Projekt auf Dauer eingestellt. 
Natürlich werden vorher die Kosten reduziert. Und was produziert alles Kosten? ... ...
Frei nach Fritz Eckenga: "Da könnt Ihr ja in der nächsten Halbzeitpause mal ne 1/4h drüber nachdenken, 1/4h.... Schafft ihr schon!"

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Vetaro (29. September 2010)

Mein freund plzdiekthxbye hat mich ausserdem darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es mitlerweile etwa Sechs! seiten gibt, die man ansteuern kann, wenn man herr der ringe online noch nicht kennt. Also Codemasters, HdRO-Europe, LotRO, TryLotRO und noch irgendwas.

Und - das ist jetzt die witzige stelle - dass _irgendwo einer gesessen haben muss_ der sich dachte: HEY! Wir brauchen *mehr fucking Seiten für HdRO! Lass mal noch zwei neue machen!*


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (30. September 2010)

isses denn jez ftp?


----------



## Vetaro (30. September 2010)

Nein, und das wird es auch niemals. Wenn du ftp willst, gehste am besten hierhin.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (2. Oktober 2010)

auf der seite steht jedoch dass es ftp wird


----------



## Vetaro (2. Oktober 2010)

Du könntest es auch noch mit diesem Programm hier versuchen.


----------



## Knurrbauch (3. Oktober 2010)

Sieht das nur so aus, oder hast der tatsächlich FOTOS von seinem Monitor gemacht für seine Avatare...


----------



## Lethos (3. Oktober 2010)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Sieht das nur so aus, oder hast der tatsächlich FOTOS von seinem Monitor gemacht für seine Avatare...




Naja, mit 13 oder 14 Jahren kennt man halt noch nicht alle Funktionen über die ein PC verfügt.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (7. Oktober 2010)

das foto wurde gemacht als ich 10 war. ja da hatte ich grade erst meinen eigenen pc. und? und ihr wart auch alle mal jung. immer wird über jüngere hergezogen. blablaa so ein noob weis der nich wie man screenshots macht. und? dafür kann ich n' tabletop mitm bike. könnt ihr nich oder? mach ich mich desshalb über euch lustig? NEIN. also.


----------



## MrBlaki (7. Oktober 2010)

Gondi schrieb:


> das foto wurde gemacht als ich 10 war. ja da hatte ich grade erst meinen eigenen pc. und? und ihr wart auch alle mal jung. immer wird über jüngere hergezogen. blablaa so ein noob weis der nich wie man screenshots macht. und? dafür kann ich n' tabletop mitm bike. könnt ihr nich oder? mach ich mich desshalb über euch lustig? NEIN. also.



Naja, ich will dir nichts unterstellen aber die Verarsche von Vetaro hast du auch nicht kapiert xD!


----------



## EisblockError (7. Oktober 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Naja, ich will dir nichts unterstellen aber die Verarsche von Vetaro hast du auch nicht kapiert xD!



Glaub ich auch^^


----------



## iNCK (7. Oktober 2010)

Die verarsche könnte man aber auch als FAIL-ENGLISH-SKILLZ deuten.. Free To Play - F T P. Gibt genug Abkürzungen die sich in die Quere kommen.

Vielleicht ist der Gondi nicht so ein *1337er* wie ihr. 


Aber B*2*T : Wann wirds denn endlich *FREE TO PLAY* :X


----------



## Wizzkid (8. Oktober 2010)

iNCK schrieb:


> Wann wirds denn endlich *FREE TO PLAY* :X



Auch am Tag 28 nach dem (verschobenen) offiziellen Starttermin gibt es keine neuen Infos dazu.


----------



## Meneldur (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab langsam das Gefühl, dass es Lotro Europe wie DDO Europe ergehen wird.

Also im nächsten Jahr sind wir dann alle auf Turbineservern


----------



## Kovacs (8. Oktober 2010)

naja, WENN sich wirklich das schlimmste Szenario bewahrheitet heißt es wohl eher "sag beim Abschied leise Servus".


----------



## Wizzkid (8. Oktober 2010)

> Liebe Spieler,
> 
> Leider haben wir noch immer keine Daten oder konkreten Informationen, die wir euch mitteilen können. Die gute Neuigkeit ist jedoch, dass es ganz so aussieht als seien die Haupthindernisse, welche uns bisher im Wege standen aus dem Weg geräumt und wir könnten schon bald den nächsten Schritt angehen, um Free-to-Play in den europäischen Service zu implementieren.
> 
> ...


community.codemasters.com/forum


----------



## Vetaro (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo boys und girls. Ich bin wieder im Lande.

Und ich habe 5 Slotti gewonnen, weil ich gewettet hatte, dass in der Woche meiner Abwesenheit keine news kommen, aber eine Codemasters-Wortmeldung im stile von "Es gibt keine neuigkeiten, wir können euch nur sagen, wann wir _vielleicht_ irgendwas sagen können, aber danke dass ihr alle wartet".

Polen ist übrigens ein recht langweiliges Land bei dem man den Eindruck gewinnt, dass es ein paar schlechte Jahrzehnte hinter sich hat und entsprechend irgendwie keinen Bock auf irgendwas hat.


----------



## Melacar (10. Oktober 2010)

Meneldur schrieb:


> Ich hab langsam das Gefühl, dass es Lotro Europe wie DDO Europe ergehen wird.
> 
> Also im nächsten Jahr sind wir dann alle auf Turbineservern



Damit liegst du weit näher an der Wahrheit der Dinge al die Leute die immer noch auf ein Addon von Codemasters warten, das Addon ist bereits übersetzt, die Server einsatzbereit und der Shop wartet nur auf den Start, was Codemasters durch Maneki jüngst zur Sprache brachte mit dem nächsten Schritt der Implementierung ist das Anpassen des Abrechnungs- und Accountsystem an Turbine-Standard und die Optimierung des neuen Forums und der Homepage. es wird zu 99,99 % noch dieses Jahr von statten natürlich nicht F2P sondern "Wir präsentieren euch voller Stolz dass wir den Support für Lotro EU nun an Turbine zurückgeben werden, wir bedanken uns für eure Treue und wünsche euch für die Zukunft alles Gute".
Died erzeitige Hinhaltemasche dient nur dazu noch ein wenig Geld aus dem System zu scheffeln und den Ruf von Turbine in der EU zu schädigen. Codemasters pfiff ja schon seit jeher auf die Meinung seiner Kunden und denen ist es völlig gleichgültig was die denken, meinen und tun, und den Ruf von Turbine und Lotro schert sie ebenfalls einen feuchten Kericht.

LTA in der EU werden natürlich bei Turbine nicht anerkannt werden, ein Charaktertransfer auf einen neuen Turbine World Account wird es geben, allerdings muss man dann so oder so wieder ein Abo bezahlen um VIP zu sein oder aber F2P spielen und im Shop so einiges nachkaufen wie z.b. die Questpacks von SoA usw. auch wenn man beide Erweiterungen hat.

 Wers nicht glaubt wartet ab, es kommt sicher!!! Maneki hat das inoffiziell schon bestätigt, wenn man zwischend en Zeilen liest.

Jedem Neuanfänger kann ich nur raten entweder direkt auf den US-Servern anzufangen oder zu warten bis sich der Transfer vollzogen hat, damit man keine Ausfälle hinnehmen muss.


----------



## Telkir (10. Oktober 2010)

Dein Beitrag strotzt aber nur so vor wilden Vermutungen. Das traurige an solchen Theorien ist immer, dass, selbst wenn sich nur ein Teil davon bewahrheiten sollte, du mit stolzer Brust dastehen wirst und verkündest, dass du es schon vorher gesagt hast. Sollte Codemasters nun doch einen Start finalisieren können, werden die Verschwörungstheoretiker einfach ruhig sein und Gras über die Sache wachsen lassen.
Maneki hat zwischen den Zeilen recht wenig gesagt. Hier geht es um große Wirtschaftsunternehmen und Interna werden schlicht nicht an die Kunden weitergetragen. Falls es an Problemen zwischen Turbine und Codemasters liegen sollte, haben diese Informationen zwischen Geschäftspartnern erst recht nichts in der Öffentlichkeit verloren. Dafür gibt es Verträge und einen Ruf innerhalb der Branche als verlässlicher und stillschweigender Partner.
Das mag uns Kunden nicht gefallen und wir können unseren Unmut gern darüber ausdrücken - das Recht haben wir schließlich - aber der wütende Ruf von Inkompetenz und nach Entlassungen geht für mich persönlich einen Schritt zu weit.


----------



## Füchtella (10. Oktober 2010)

Huhu!



Melacar schrieb:


> *schnipp*
> LTA in der EU werden natürlich bei Turbine nicht anerkannt werden, ein Charaktertransfer auf einen neuen Turbine World Account wird es geben, allerdings muss man dann so oder so wieder ein Abo bezahlen um VIP zu sein oder aber F2P spielen und im Shop so einiges nachkaufen wie z.b. die Questpacks von SoA usw. auch wenn man beide Erweiterungen hat.
> *schnapp*


Ui, es wird Herbst und jemand hat offenbar vieele Spekulatius gefuttert.
Oder hast du ne Quelle für dein Insider-Fachwissen?
Und damit meine ich nicht "in Forum XY schreibt jemand anders das auch". Der hat nämlich im Zweifelsfall genau so viel, oder besser, wenig, Ahnung wie du.

 Natürlich weiß ich auch nicht, was los ist.
Aber ... das von dir beschriebene Scenario wäre zudem auch noch wirtschaftlich völliger Unsinn. Warum?
Pass mal auf:
Momentan schreit die europäische Community Zeter und Mordio, und droht mit Anwälten, weil ein dämlicher Patch und F2P sich ein paar Wochen verspäten. Was genau, glaubst du, wird los sein, wenn Turbine demnächst so'ne Bombe platzen lässt?
Turbine in einer nahen und ausgedachten Zukunft: 
_"Nach längeren Streitigkeiten mit Codemaster übernehmen nun wir, Turbine, wieder den vollen Support auch in Europa. Und weil wir so toll sind, übersetzen wir nix, es wird auch keine RP-Server geben, und eure Charaktere dürft ihr auch nicht transferieren. Ach ja, und eure LTAs sind natürlich bei uns ungültig, weil ihr so doof wart, sie bei den bösen Codemasters zu kaufen. Welcome in America! Hähähähä!"
_Ist es etwa das, was du dir so vorstellst? 

Also, ne noch genialere Methode, sich den europäischen Markt langfristig zu versauen, wäre kaum denkbar. Übrigens, man mag Wirtschaftsunternehmen mögen oder nicht, rechnen können und tun sie in der Regel. 
Es gibt 15 Server US-Server, und da sind die neuen, seit F2P, schon mit drin.
Demgegenüber stehen 11 EU-Server, da sind aber noch keine neuen F2P dabei. 
Du siehst also schnell, der europäische Markt ist etwa so groß wie der amerikanische.
Und nun spinnst du rum von nem Großunternehmen, dass mal eben grob die Hälfte seiner Kunden in den Allerwertesten tritt, weil sie sich mit nem Vertragspartner nicht einig werden? 

Sorry ... das ist schwer zu glauben.

Viel wahrscheinlicher ist, dass wahlweise Turbine oder Codemaster bei der Konvertierung irgendeinen Riesenbockmist gemacht haben, der so peinlich ist, dass man ihn weder selbst zugeben mag, noch ihn dem Vertragspartner in die Schuhe schieben kann. Also schweigt man, hält die Kunden hin, und arbeitet mit Hochdruck an der Lösung des Porblems.
Ist auch nur ne Vermutung, aber irgendwie nicht ganz so weit hergeholt wie deine.

mfg


----------



## Wizzkid (10. Oktober 2010)

Melacar schrieb:


> Charaktertransfer zu Turbine ... Wers nicht glaubt wartet ab, es kommt sicher!!! Maneki hat das inoffiziell schon bestätigt, wenn man zwischend en Zeilen liest.


Zwischen den Zeilen kann man alles mögliche lesen wenn man möchte.

Wie passt denn dazu die erst jetzt im CM-Forum aufgetauchte Meldung, daß CM mit dem MMO-Bereich (also auch LotRO) servertechnisch die Firma gewechselt hat und jetzt auf neuere, bessere Server Zugriff hat? Dazu passte dann auch die CM-Meldung, daß man Stresstests ausführte.
EvoSwitch plays host to Codemasters

Klingt ganz einfach nach Probleme beim Serverwechsel kurz vor der geplanten Veröffentlichung. Wahrscheinlich haben sich die Techniker die Fingernägel abgekaut und vorsichtig darauf hingewiesen, daß man das nicht in der kurzen Zeit schaffen würde, woraufhin die Chefetage es natürlich (wie immer) besser wusste und Überstunden angeordnet hat, um die Probleme zu lösen - was bekanntlich auch nicht wirklich geholfen hat. Daten-, Chartransfer, Item-Shop und Updates einbinden usw. Und dann wills keiner gewesen sein und man schiebt sich intern gegenseitig die Schuld zu.

Es wäre besser, wenn CM gesagt hätte: _Es tut uns leid, aber wegen Probleme beim Serverwechsel kommt es zur Verschiebung. Danke für eure Geduld.
_Aber ihre Politik ist es nun mal zu sagen: _Es tut uns leid, wir können euch nicht sagen wieso, leider kommt es zur Verschiebung. Danke für eure Geduld._

Nachtrag:
Am 1.10 (!) schrieb Kehleyr, Quality Assurance Turbine, Inc., im US-Forum folgendes:


> *If we can get the billing systems to work with Codemasters* we will discuss opening apps to our overseas folks, but we simply can't do it right now.


Grob übersetzt: wenn wir es hinbekommen, daß das Abrechnungssystem [für den Item-Shop] bei Codemasters funktioniert, dann können wir auch über Apps [zwischen dem EU- und dem US-Shop] diskutieren.


----------



## Vetaro (11. Oktober 2010)

Da Melacar keine Argumente oder Belege zu bieten hat, geht er zu persönlichen Kommentaren über und hat damit das Gespräch verloren.


----------



## Ascalonier (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab gestern eine Sendung im Fernsehen gesehen wo es um das neue Rennspiel von Codemasters ging und die Leute beim besuch von Codemasters festellen mussten ,dass sie Deutschland schon längst verlassen haben.


----------



## Vetaro (11. Oktober 2010)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern eine Sendung im Fernsehen gesehen wo es um das neue Rennspiel von Codemasters ging und die Leute beim besuch von Codemasters festellen mussten ,dass sie Deutschland schon längst verlassen haben.



Hä? Die redakteure sind zur codemasters-zentrale gegangen (liegt die nicht eh in england?) und haben _vor ort erst_ gemerkt, dass da keiner mehr ist? Ruft man da nicht vorher an oder so? Und, wie gesagt... *waren* Codemasters jemals relevant in Deutschland vertreten? Von welcher sendung reden wir überhaupt!


----------



## Kovacs (11. Oktober 2010)

und wie haben sie Deutschland verlassen? Bringt sich ihr Ufo gerade über Berlin in Position um zunächst die deutschen Server zu atomisieren um danach schnell noch unsere Kontostände nach oben zu beamen?


----------



## DerHutmacher (11. Oktober 2010)

Erstmal: GameOne ist nicht IRGENDEINE Sendung 
und dann: http://gameone.de/tv/143 <- da ab etwa eine Minute


----------



## Knurrbauch (11. Oktober 2010)

Uuuh, MTV. Denen würd ich die Tür auch nicht aufmachen!


----------



## Ascalonier (11. Oktober 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Hä? Die redakteure sind zur codemasters-zentrale gegangen (liegt die nicht eh in england?) und haben _vor ort erst_ gemerkt, dass da keiner mehr ist? Ruft man da nicht vorher an oder so? Und, wie gesagt... *waren* Codemasters jemals relevant in Deutschland vertreten? Von welcher sendung reden wir überhaupt!



na ja es ging darum das, dass neue Spiel von denen keine richtige KI hat und die anderen Rennfahrer nur im Sichtfeld des Spielers befinden also Schatten die nur mitfahren.

Und als man sich über diese fake beschweren wollte, war niemand da. Die Sendung lief bei MTV wie sie heißt weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Norei (11. Oktober 2010)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern eine Sendung im Fernsehen gesehen wo es um das neue Rennspiel von Codemasters ging und die Leute beim besuch von Codemasters festellen mussten ,dass sie Deutschland schon längst verlassen haben.


Ja, und CM hat damals schon bekannt gegeben, dass sie den deutschen Vertrieb an Koch Media abgeben. Die vertreiben aber von LotRO genau die restlichen Boxen und GTCs, mehr nicht. 

M.E. deutet vieles drauf hin, dass es Vertragsstreitigkeiten zwischen Turbine und CM gibt/gab, die zur Verzögerung geführt haben. Denn bei allen anderen Gründen könnte CM wenigstens irgend etwas sagen, ohne ins Detail zu gehen.

Außerdem gibt es einige gute Gründe, dass Turbine auf Dauer lieber selbst publishen möchte. Alles weitere halte ich für reine Spekulation. Ob F2P unter CM oder Turbine kommt und wann, kann man nur mit viel Phantasie zwischen den Zeilen von irgendwelchen Blue posts lesen. Auch die Ähnlichkeiten zwischen DDO- und HdRO-Bekanntmachungen kommen halt daher, dass die Firmenanwälte für so etwas Textbausteine haben. Alle Posts sagen m.E. nur "Wir dürfen und wollen nichts sagen, sonst haben wir einen Riesenärger am Hals."


----------



## Vetaro (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich habs jetzt auch mal gecheckt (hätte ich nicht die woche in polen verbracht hätt ich das mit F1 natürlich vorher assiziiert).

Ascalonier, du hast mit deinem post dass CM deutschland verlassen haben mal wieder einen neuen Qualitätsstandard gesetzt. Die Erkenntnisse, die man aus dem Gameone-Beitrag über CM ziehen kann sind so wichtig, dass man sie eigentlich nur so zusammenfassen kann: Herp di derp


----------



## Olfmo (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab bei "GameOne - super investigativ" wieder abgeschaltet... Unglaublich wie man sich ne ganze Sendung mit den beiden Affen ansehen kann...

Ich habe übrigens aus extrem verlässlichen Quellen (die ich aber natürlich nicht angebe und jeden beschimpfe, der mir trotzdem nicht glaubt) gehört, dass es massiv Probleme bei der Portierung des Shops auf den EU-Client gab und noch dazu die neue Hardware nicht so läuft wie sie soll und schließlich will niemand langsamere Server nach dem Patch sondern wir wollen alle schnellere.... wie ihr glaubt mir nicht? Kackboons ich geh nach Hause...


----------



## Norei (11. Oktober 2010)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Ich hab bei "GameOne - super investigativ" wieder abgeschaltet... Unglaublich wie man sich ne ganze Sendung mit den beiden Affen ansehen kann...


Aber demnächst kommt doch die Folge, wo sie die VoPos an der Mauer interviewen wollen und da ist doch glatt die Mauer weg. Ein ganz klares Zeichen dafür, dass Blizzard jetzt die Rechte an diesem komischen Mauer-Ballerspiel gekauft hat. Ich wittere einen Skandal


----------



## Fasor (11. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

Ich habe eine frage an euch. Habe mir HDRO Schatten von Angmar und Minen von Moria gekauft. Ist dort kein frei Monat dabei?


----------



## Füchtella (11. Oktober 2010)

Huhu!



Fasor schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Ich habe eine frage an euch. Habe mir HDRO Schatten von Angmar und Minen von Moria gekauft. Ist dort kein frei Monat dabei?



Bei Schatten von Angmar ist ein Freimonat bei.

Das hättest du übrigens auch ganz leicht durch einen Blick in den obersten Sticky 
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/133076-faq-gesamtubersicht-hdro/
dieses Forums feststellen können - weshalb ich einfach Punkt 1.3 zitiere:

*1.3 Kostenlose Spielzeit*

Um die kostenlose VIP-Spielzeit, die beim Aktivieren der Vollversion enthalten ist zu aktivieren, muss eine Bezahl-Option ausgewählt werden. Um dies zu Überspringen, muss die Option "Einmalzahlung / Gametime-Karte" ausgewählt werden.
 Da man hierdurch für einen Monat VIP wird, erhält man durch den Code auch 500 Punkte.


mfg


----------



## Fr3k! (11. Oktober 2010)

So hab mich extra für diesen Beitrag hier angemeldet. 

Und wollte mal folgendes zur Besten geben: zwischen
Ich war einer der Besucher der GC in Köln und wollte es mir auch nicht nehmen lassen mich als Lotro-Spieler, zwischen den ganzen WoWlern zu  outen! Also bin ich zum Lotro-Stand gedackelt und nun komms, der Lotro-Stand war der Warner Brothers-Stand!

Wie gesagt das schon was her und da gingen ganz Europa noch davon aus, dass es Pünktlich zum Release Termin erscheid, kann mich auch dran erinnern, dass ich auf einer Lotro-Seite schon unten das WB- Zeichen anstatt des CM-Zeichen gesehen hatte.

Naja ka, was das nun zu Bedeuten hat, kam mir nur komisch vor das hier keiner WB erwarnt.


----------



## Knurrbauch (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich war da auch und habe mit Patience u.a. auch über die kommenden Chartransfers von DDO EU nach DDO US gesprochen - die gibt's bis jetzt _auch_ noch nicht (außer das Opt-in in der Accountverwaltung). Mängel sind definitiv vorhanden, aber noch lange kein Grund, sich diese immer hanebüchender werdenden Verschwörungstheorien aus dem Ausguß zu fischen.


----------



## Maladin (11. Oktober 2010)

Lieb sein sonst gibt's mal deftig was auf die Laserhirne und ein paar um die Ohren gepaddelt.

/wink maladin


----------



## Wizzkid (11. Oktober 2010)

Fr3k! schrieb:


> So hab mich extra für diesen Beitrag hier angemeldet.
> 
> Und wollte mal folgendes zur Besten geben: zwischen
> Ich war einer der Besucher der GC in Köln und wollte es mir auch nicht nehmen lassen mich als Lotro-Spieler, zwischen den ganzen WoWlern zu outen! Also bin ich zum Lotro-Stand gedackelt und nun komms, der Lotro-Stand war der Warner Brothers-Stand!
> ...



Hier sind nicht alle WoWler :-)

Dass Warner auf der Messe antritt war (u.a. im CM-Forum) schon lange bekannt, schließlich hat Warner Turbine schon im April gekauft - wunderst du dich deswegen?
Was soll man jetzt zu Warner sagen? In den US läuft LotRO wie geplant, bis auf den einen oder anderen Bug, also haben sie keinen Grund sich zu beschweren.


----------



## Wizzkid (15. Oktober 2010)

*Update am 15.10.2010*




> Liebe Spieler,
> 
> Diese Woche verging wie im Flug und trotz des Optimismus von letzter Woche sind wir unglücklicherweise noch immer nicht in der Lage euch konkrete Informationen zu geben.
> Was wir euch jedoch sagen können ist, *dass wir nun konkret am Planen für einen groß angelegten Start sind, über welchen wir euch nächste Woche mehr Details verraten können*.
> ...



community.codemasters.com/forum


----------



## Vetaro (15. Oktober 2010)

Letzte Woche:


> Es gibt keine neuigkeiten, wir können euch nur sagen, wann wir _vielleicht_ irgendwas sagen können, aber danke dass ihr alle wartet.



Diese Woche:


> Es gibt keine Neuigkeiten, nächste Woche können wir euch aber vielleicht sagen, wann irgendwas passiert. Danke dass ihr alle wartet.





"Diese Woche verlief hinter den Kulissen..." und "..sehen Licht am Horizont" klingt übrigens irgendwie nicht nach einem technischen Fehler. Zumindest nicht bei Profis - so würde ich höchstens einen technischen Fehler umschreiben, wenn ich mit meiner Mutter rede oder so.

Ich möchte da also nicht zu viel reininterpretieren, aber ich glaube, nach ~ 5 Wochen die formulierung "licht am Horizont" erscheint schon irgendwie wie die bestätigung, dass es hier um Probleme mit Verhandlungen geht, nicht mit Prozessoren.


----------



## kogrash (15. Oktober 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> "..sehen Licht am Horizont"



Vielleicht ist das ja auch so eine Nahtoderfahrung und das ist nicht der Horizont sondern das helle Licht am Ende eines Tunnels....


----------



## Vetaro (15. Oktober 2010)

Das von der herannahenden Eisenbahn herstammt, jaja.


----------



## Sejko (16. Oktober 2010)

wasn rotz... erst werbetrommel  ..
dann fail . das is doch unlauterer wettbewerb .. wenn mann f2p datiert und dann nur abzocken will 

ps hab mein wow reaktiviert .. was für ganoven mit ftp leute werben und dann so tun als wenns net geht bla


----------



## Knurrbauch (16. Oktober 2010)

Öh, nichts für ungut, aber... Ganoven? Unlauterer Wettbewerb? Und wen, außer vielleicht deine Gilde, interessiert, ob du dein WoW reaktiviert hast? Und überhaupt... was trägt das zur Diskussion bei? Rein garnichts, Null Nährwert. Bravo.


----------



## Kalyptus (16. Oktober 2010)

Sejko schrieb:


> wasn rotz... erst werbetrommel  ..
> dann fail . das is doch unlauterer wettbewerb .. wenn mann f2p datiert und dann nur abzocken will
> 
> ps hab mein wow reaktiviert .. was für ganoven mit ftp leute werben und dann so tun als wenns net geht bla




Was bitte zockt man ab wenn man ein Spiel kostenlos zum Reinschnuppern anbietet ?
Fasst Euch mal an den Kopf und bleibt bitte bei WOW.


----------



## Norei (19. Oktober 2010)

Ein Brief des Geschäftsführers von CM Online:
http://community.codemasters.com/forum/free-play-1332/425912-diskussionsthread-zum-verschobenen-start-von-der-herr-der-ringe-online-free-play-516.html#post6641813



> Liebe Spieler,
> 
> mein Name ist David Solari, ich bin der Geschäftsführer von Codemasters Online.
> 
> ...



Die Aussagen scheinen ziemlich eindeutig zu sein, dass es nur noch um ein "Wann" und nicht um ein "Ob" geht. Gleichzeitig ist auch die geforderte Stellungnahme des Geschäftsführers da. 

Ich erwarte nach dem Imageschaden jetzt schon noch eine größere Marketingoffensive. Mäuschen im buffed-Webanzeigenverkauf müsste man jetzt sein


----------

